# Counting coils.. consensus sought on wraps



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

So, I use a coil master coiling kit, the one in three parts, and I counted my coils as follows:

Once all is ready and the wire threaded, I align the writing on the barrel facing me, and start to turn, when it has completed one revolution, and the writing is facing me, that is one wrap, and so on for as many wraps as a want.

Then browsing the net, I found pics where the claim is say 4 wraps, but I count 3 and was told, yes but the ends each are half a wrap so it's a four wrap?

I then thought, let me ask here, how do you count wraps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (29/6/17)

If I make a 360 turn with my arms outstretched, I dont include the length of my arms in the equation.
Most of my leg ends are barely 5mm and I've never included them in the "number of wraps".


----------



## zadiac (29/6/17)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

Neither do I, but it seems that some do. So when a post says 6 wraps for such and such a build, how can you be sure you and the poster are counting the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (29/6/17)

zadiac said:


>


Correct way of counting. It would be do difficult to determine if the legs are actually half a wrap exactly on either side.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

I count as in the pic. But some don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

Well it seems we 3 agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (29/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I count as in the pic. But some don't
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess it's everyone's choice how they want to count it. This is how I do, so...


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/6/17)

I wouldn think it's really a big deal on howmany wraps.. as long as u achieve the resistance u aiming for etc.. just a thort?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (29/6/17)

zadiac said:


>


I'm a noob , I'm just relating what goes on in my head.

When I'm building I would call this a 4-anna-bit, because you have 4 complete wraps and effectively a half wrap extra to make the legs face the same way.

Then when I come over here to brag about how awesomely talented I am, I would call it 4 wraps.

Attached is what the Vape Tool app considers leg length and wrap count.

++++++ edit
I can't count. As @Scissorhands points out, it's actually a 3/4 not 4/5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/17)

Where the legs face the same way, some would refer to @zadiac 's example as a 4/3 wrap - 4 curves / wraps visible on the outside, 3 on the inner, and it excludes the legs.
For wraps where the legs end up 180 degrees or facing opposite ends, it would always end up in an equal amount of wraps, i.e. 4 or 4/4.


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

zadiac said:


> I guess it's everyone's choice how they want to count it. This is how I do, so...


I have perfected the art! I wrap a coil and count afterwards. If the last three coils were 6 wraps and tomorrow it's 7 then it's called experimenting!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

craigb said:


> I'm a noob , I'm just relating what goes on in my head.
> 
> When I'm building I would call this a 4-anna-bit, because you have 4 complete wraps and effectively a half wrap extra to make the legs face the same way.
> 
> ...


Being this technical would drive me insane. I will stick to experimentation.


----------



## craigb (29/6/17)

Scott said:


> Being this technical would drive me insane. I will stick to experimentation.


With just a little bit of practice, and a small donation to my bank account, I can guarantee you a degree of proficiency in the annabit methodology


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

craigb said:


> With just a little bit of practice, and a small donation to my bank account, I can guarantee you a degree of proficiency in the annabit methodology


Perfect please send bank details I will do an EFT. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (29/6/17)

zadiac said:


>



Ok let me stir the pot.

The coil pictured is not 3 wraps (And here's the kicker) nor 4 wraps! (bare with me for a second)

It is in fact 3.5 wraps but to simplify things lets call it a 3/4 or 4/3 wrap . . . Meaning you can see three wraps on one side and 4 on the other side 

The only way to truly have a 3 or 4 wrap is if the coil legs are in opposite directions, as seen in some single coil decks (eg. Serpent mini / Hadaly / mage GTA)


----------



## Scissorhands (29/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Where the legs face the same way, some would refer to @zadiac 's example as a 4/3 wrap - 4 curves / wraps visible on the outside, 3 on the inner, and it excludes the legs.
> For wraps where the legs end up 180 degrees or facing opposite ends, it would always end up in an equal amount of wraps, i.e. 4 or 4/4.



Damit, i missed your post, there goes my thunder


----------



## Huffapuff (29/6/17)

craigb said:


> I'm a noob , I'm just relating what goes on in my head.
> 
> When I'm building I would call this a 4-anna-bit, because you have 4 complete wraps and effectively a half wrap extra to make the legs face the same way.
> 
> ...



When I started using mechs it became necessary to count wraps and I use this app. I send the wire over the bit and only start counting complete twists after that. I hit the number I'm looking for and then make the final "leg". I'm always very chuffed when I get the ohms I'm looking for

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Damit, i missed your post, there goes my thunder



Nope. Each post is an original, no matter what the order AND you have the pic for visual effect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/17)

I don't bother counting whether it's half a wrap extra or less - I just count how many wraps are visible from the top. 

I can't easily count my 28g wire with a naked eye so after I've wrapped manually on the screwdriver I take a photo and just zoom in to check. 

Like this




This one has 8 wraps. It was for my Lemo1. Legs go in opposite directions. Comes out about 1.2ohms. I use this method just to tweak to get the right coil. Have tried 6,7,8 and 9 wraps. And 8 seems to be the best for that atty and juice. 

So it may actually be 7.5 wraps or 8.5 wraps. But I don't really care. To me it's 8 wraps on 'my spec'. I call that a 1.6mm ID 8 wrap 28g Kanthal. Then I know what that means. So I can repeat it if necessary. 

Thank heavens for the camera and the ability to zoom in to check

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------

